# Recommend a good TFT?



## raj.singla (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I want a good TFT...
I m looking for a 20'' or a 22'' screen. as i feel a good 24'' will be out of my budget. Pls before recommending c value for money for the product.My budget for this is around 17k max.but i can stretch it a bit if there is something really woth spending...
It should have min. response time possible plus i m looking for a matt finish screen..I mean the screen should not reflect light..
I m little confused to make a choice b/w dell ultrasharp models, samsung or LG tft's.
Pls suggest me some tft's with their prices? I ll really appreciate if u ll support ur answer by telling the reason that why u r recommending that particular TFT...
Thanx in advance...


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 27, 2008)

If you like Samsung, then go for 2243 NWX. This is 22 inch monitor and it has got matte screen which you've mentioned in ur post. Even I bought this monitor last week for 14.6 k including tax in Bangalore. The display is amazing.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 27, 2008)

try dell


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 27, 2008)

Go for Dell ..... nice VFM ....


----------



## drbkt (Jun 28, 2008)

can go for BenQ G2400w,24 inches,costing only 18500 Rs.Check BenQ website for details


----------



## raj.singla (Jun 29, 2008)

tahnx for the response... Can u pls tell that is 2243 NWX HDMI enabled?


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jul 1, 2008)

raj.singla said:


> Hi,
> I want a good TFT...
> I m looking for a 20'' or a 22'' screen. as i feel a good 24'' will be out of my budget. Pls before recommending c value for money for the product.My budget for this is around 17k max.but i can stretch it a bit if there is something really woth spending...
> It should have min. response time possible plus i m looking for a matt finish screen..I mean the screen should not reflect light..
> ...


Go for Dell 19" or viewsonic 22" 2235 join www.erodov.com nice deal going on fast


----------



## spikygv (Jul 2, 2008)

does dell e228wfp (non-ultrasharp model ) have matte finish ?


----------



## raj.singla (Jul 5, 2008)

non ultra r not with matte finish..


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

linux_ubuntu said:


> Go for Dell 19" or viewsonic 22" 2235 join www.erodov.com nice deal going on fast


 

Check this link *bwindia.com/All Products_files/Page5274.htm


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 28, 2008)

You might also check AOC's 2230Fm which should cost you around 16k. It's got 2ms  and 20000:1 CR.
*aocmonitor.co.in/2230Fm.html


----------



## raj.singla (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey samsung has launched their new t series..
T220 looks verty attractive n have tonnes of features in it...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 7, 2008)

try samsung for light colours and LG for bright ones..


----------

